# Almond/Pomegranate Wood



## frieza79 (Mar 22, 2007)

Has anyone tried Almond or Pomegranate wood for smoking?
I have access to alot of both.  The Almond more than Pomegranate, but if pomegranate is really good, i could probably make it happen!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 25, 2007)

I've never had ether but in theory nuts and fruits are supposed to be good for smoking. Now I'd be really interested in trying pomegranate.


----------



## cheech (Apr 4, 2007)

frieza79 I grew up in Ripon not that far from you. I have smoked with Almond wood before and was not bad at all. Rather mild wood and can be use with chicken, pork etc.

Try it and see how you like it, I did


----------



## keywesmoke (Apr 4, 2007)

If you can get a lot of P wood, that's a very "sexy" backyard business (how I think). Depending on your marketing skills, you could be the first/only Pwood supplier in the country!  Chips, $3  a pound! Pomegranate.com! I'd run with that one.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 4, 2007)

The line starts here for frieza's pomegranate chips! I'm first!


----------



## frieza79 (Apr 7, 2007)

the pomegranate wood is from a semi-abandoned family pomegranate orchard.  All of the trees still produce, but no one will miss a few 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




All i have to worry about is the weeds growing around them.

I've yet to cut any down, because my dad just scored some wine soaked oak from his buddy that works Gallo Winery.  (ok its Gallo wine, but hey its free!)

Apparently they dont make the wine in oak barrels anymore. The wine is in huge metal containers and they just throw big bags of oak chunks in.  (maybe thats common knowledge, but I didnt know!)

I havent tried the oak yet but my dad has been smoking alot of trout with them.  I really have nothing to compare it to, but the trout tastes really good to me.


Hell, free pomegranate, free oak chips, yeah maybe I should should start a business!


----------

